# Fromm Dog food-Negative Reviews



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I know alot of you like and use Fromm. Which led me to buying their LBP food for my 12 wk old Remi. I just found these very negative reviews....what do you guys think? They are very similar, same symptoms, same diagnosis, etc. Common thread is Fromm dog food...

Topic: Fromm Dog Food Dangers

Thanks


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

My pup does great on it, I will say that if the bag is open for too long, or it has lost its air tight seal. I've heard the fat can go bad and make them sick, but that's just something I've heard, my girl switches flavors of the 4 star and does wonderfully


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My dogs used to get Fromm until one ended up at the vet and a second one got sick. Once I changed foods there were no more issues.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I use Fromm with my sister's little dog (I buy it for her), they leave the bag rolled up but not always, but she never got sick from it. They have it under a kitchen cabinet. This will be her fifth/sixth bag I think. I think it depends on the dog, we can switch her from food to food with only a little poop upset (soft, but not too soft), but not any other problems.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I have been feeding the Fromm puppy since I brought him home he's now almost 7 months never an issue. I keep his food in a vittles vault. Will def keep an eye out though. Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I used Fromm for a long time and had no issues with it. I changed to one with some different ingredients but, as a company, think they have one of the best records out there and a long solid history. I never had a problem with a bag but you will be hard pressed to find a company that has never produced a bad bag of dog food. They also are subject to how the distributors store and manage that food.

They are a leader in implementing a solid HACCP program. Some other companies out there don't even appear to understand Risk Analysis and Critical Control Points based on what they put on their web page about product QC.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Fromm is one of the oldest dog food companies in the U.S.(1949) Fromm has never had a food recalled in its history- I consider Fromm to be a superior kibble-type food, from a family-run business.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I used Fromm for a long time and had no issues with it. I changed to one with some different ingredients but, as a company, think they have one of the best records out there and a long solid history. I never had a problem with a bag but you will be hard pressed to find a company that has never produced a bad bag of dog food. They also are subject to how the distributors store and manage that food.
> 
> They are a leader in implementing a solid HACCP program. Some other companies out there don't even appear to understand Risk Analysis and Critical Control Points based on what they put on their web page about product QC.


Which puppy food did you switch to that has different ingredients. I have been trying to balance # of calories, %fat, %Ca, %Phosph, CA/Phosh ratio, and it is a lot more difficult than it should be.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I did not switch until he was fully grown. I wanted to keep the protein and calcium low during the growth phase. I then went to Nature's Logic and a variety of other adult foods I would not feed a puppy but that had a higher protein later. 

You also have to consider - there are a number of brands out there where Diamond actually makes the food which may or may not be an issue for you (like Taste of the Wild, which a lot of folks really love and I did until I got one of the recalled bags and they did not acknowledge/told me it was good to feed (which I did not)/then recalled the same lot 3 weeks later) 

Or some where you don't have a clue WHERE or WHO actually does the food production, like Blue Buffalo and Honest Kitchen. 

So I want to know who makes it, where do they get their ingredients, and what ingredients are in it.......we all have to make our own decisions but .....I believe there are not really all that many food manufacturers out there. I tried Acana and Origen, which has a good rep, but my own dog could never get a firm stool on it-others swear by it.

I think if you bang around find a 5 star food on dogfoodadvisor.com, maybe even a 4 star in some cases, and search around for comments ......... read the feeding the puppy section here.....you are going to do just fine. I think many of the differences are really about the spin they put on the food.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

K9POPPY said:


> Fromm is one of the oldest dog food companies in the U.S.(1949) Fromm has never had a food recalled in its history- I consider Fromm to be a superior kibble-type food, from a family-run business.


I did to until my dog ended up at the vet and I had to spend almost a thousand dollars. It was something with his pancreas. Since the food has been changed all blood work has come back perfect twice. I have recommended this food in the past to lots of people, I still would but I do tell them about the issues I experienced. I probably wouldn't have had an issue if the second dog didn't start showing symptoms and she never gets sick. I could never go back to this food and feel good about it. The food is kept in the bag rolled up and placed in a covered container. A bag of food doesn't even last a week in my house.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

My now-12 year old Pekingese has been eating the Fromm Gold Adult for 2 years now, and my German shepherds had been eating it about that long (would switch between the Gold and the Classics), also before Reba's death and I switched Discoe over to raw. Never any problems here. 
No company is immune to small incidents. Anything can happen...perforation in the bag allowing mold or contaminants, fat going rancid...I work at a mom n pop store, consistently recommend Fromm (we guarantee all our foods with full returns for any reason) and I rarely see Fromm come back. When I do, it's more often than not that it was a picky dog who simply would not eat it, or the occaional dog that it was simply too rich for (typically in the case of the grain-free or the single-source Four Star Nutritionals). I've seen bags of Nature's Variety returned with sickeningly moldy smell, bags of Innova returned with shards of plastic embedded in the kibble...things happen sometimes, is the best way I can put it, and the best course of action I can suggest is to always feed with the understanding that you can be the victim of an isolated incident at any time. Same as our food.

I do have to say that the dishonesty regarding the testing of the food bothers me, though. But what bothers me even more is 1) that the OP didn't sent the food sample ASAP (later, she sent it and they found no contaminants in the Fromm kibble), despite a dog DYING and 2) that FROMM would email her back the result. Wouldn't that typically be something that might warrant a bit more professional of a communication? Especially since the sample was mailed in the first place? That portion of her complaint has me scratching my head.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

We used it and it was ok. Switched to TOTW and never switching to anything els.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I did not switch until he was fully grown. I wanted to keep the protein and calcium low during the growth phase. I then went to Nature's Logic and a variety of other adult foods I would not feed a puppy but that had a higher protein later.
> 
> You also have to consider - there are a number of brands out there where Diamond actually makes the food which may or may not be an issue for you (like Taste of the Wild, which a lot of folks really love and I did until I got one of the recalled bags and they did not acknowledge/told me it was good to feed (which I did not)/then recalled the same lot 3 weeks later)
> 
> ...


I will continue with this bag of Fromm that I got yesterday. There is always going to be a risk unless you prepare the food yourself. He did not do well on Orijen LBP, even with just 1/4 for the day he had the runs for several poop sessions.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Discoetheque said:


> My now-12 year old Pekingese has been eating the Fromm Gold Adult for 2 years now, and my German shepherds had been eating it about that long (would switch between the Gold and the Classics), also before Reba's death and I switched Discoe over to raw. Never any problems here.
> No company is immune to small incidents. Anything can happen...perforation in the bag allowing mold or contaminants, fat going rancid...I work at a mom n pop store, consistently recommend Fromm (we guarantee all our foods with full returns for any reason) and I rarely see Fromm come back. When I do, it's more often than not that it was a picky dog who simply would not eat it, or the occaional dog that it was simply too rich for (typically in the case of the grain-free or the single-source Four Star Nutritionals). I've seen bags of Nature's Variety returned with sickeningly moldy smell, bags of Innova returned with shards of plastic embedded in the kibble...things happen sometimes, is the best way I can put it, and the best course of action I can suggest is to always feed with the understanding that you can be the victim of an isolated incident at any time. Same as our food.
> 
> I do have to say that the dishonesty regarding the testing of the food bothers me, though. But what bothers me even more is 1) that the OP didn't sent the food sample ASAP (later, she sent it and they found no contaminants in the Fromm kibble), despite a dog DYING and 2) that FROMM would email her back the result. Wouldn't that typically be something that might warrant a bit more professional of a communication? Especially since the sample was mailed in the first place? That portion of her complaint has me scratching my head.


The owner of the dog had an independent lab test the food...they found no issues with it. 

Can't guarantee quality unless you prep the food yourself. In the case of people feeding raw, it even costs less, typically 60-75 cents per pound.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Always consider the source when reading a bad review. This shows me 2 bad reviews, the original one said she had 7, 8 or 9 dogs I couldn't figure it out but they all got sick off the food. I'm sorry but if you've got THAT many rescue dogs, how can you possibly be sure that it's the food, not some disease one of the dogs brought in off the street.

My dogs have eaten Fromm for 6 years and this is honestly the second thing I've heard that's negative - the other was a friend who tried it and said it gave her dogs the runs so she gave me the bag. My dogs did fine on it.

i.e. not buying it. Nothing like a good internet smear campaign.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

SunCzarina said:


> Always consider the source when reading a bad review. This shows me 2 bad reviews, the original one said she had 7, 8 or 9 dogs I couldn't figure it out but they all got sick off the food. I'm sorry but if you've got THAT many rescue dogs, how can you possibly be sure that it's the food, not some disease one of the dogs brought in off the street.
> 
> My dogs have eaten Fromm for 6 years and this is honestly the second thing I've heard that's negative - the other was a friend who tried it and said it gave her dogs the runs so she gave me the bag. My dogs did fine on it.
> 
> i.e. not buying it. Nothing like a good internet smear campaign.



I agree


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

I have 6 dogs, from adolescent to senior, eating Fromm Gold and Fromm Classic for over a year now with zero issues. Every bag of kibble looks and smells the same, great consistency and palatability. For a mid range priced dog food, I've been more than happy. Tried some of the 4 Star recipes and felt they were overpriced in comparison, and my dogs do just as well on the more economical Gold and Classic lines.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

People rarely write good reviews, people only write when they have a complaint so out for hundreds and thousand of people, I ignore a few bad reviews.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

He is getting 1/4 cup Fromm every meal and he is doing great so far. The kibble is tiny compared to his old food. He doesn't seem to discriminate though, eats what ever I put in front of him (and something that I don't put in front of him)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My issue with Fromm is that their formulas have tons of ingredients. If you have a dog that is having problems, it's really difficult to narrow down the problem. If you have a dog you already know can't have certain ingredients, it's almost impossible to find a formula you can use. For example I have a dog that gets super gassy on poultry.

That said, I am currently feeding Fromm to one of my four dogs. Indy, my pit mix, gets the adult classic (the purple bag). She has no issues on it, she's very well muscled, glossy coat. She can be a little gassy at times but she's like that regardless of the brand/formula she's eating. My local store sells 30lbs for about $35.

Two summers ago I tried Fromm Gold and switched back almost immediately. The dogs I gave it to at that time all got more itchy, one of them developed what looked like mini hot spots all over his body. They were pooping twice as much as when they ate their previous food and the poop smelled absolutely awful. I know, it's POOP, but the food they ate before (and have been eating since I switched back) produces smaller, harder poops that barely smell and dry up very quickly. 

I still like Fromm, like the company, and will continue feeding it to my pit bull, but you really just have to try it and see how your dog does. It didn't work for my GSDs but I won't say there was something wrong with the food.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

The German shepherd has a rather unique short digestive tract. GSD puppies are notorious for puddin poo, runs, etc. that's why it is important to find a food that works for you. Once a pup gets a wonky stomach/bowel issue, it can take a long time to correct it and no particular food will work for every pup. If you get a pup from a breeder that has done well on a particular kibble, I would suggest sticking with it regardless if it is "junk". t least the pup is stable on it and his digestive system is functioning proper. There is plenty of time to find another kibble. I usually recommend keeping a pup on the same kibble until they are 6 months old then slowly introduce a new kibble when switching from puppy food to adult. The digestive track is more developed by that time and less susceptible to changes in food. JMO


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Liesje said:


> My issue with Fromm is that their formulas have tons of ingredients. If you have a dog that is having problems, it's really difficult to narrow down the problem. If you have a dog you already know can't have certain ingredients, it's almost impossible to find a formula you can use. For example I have a dog that gets super gassy on poultry.
> 
> That said, I am currently feeding Fromm to one of my four dogs. Indy, my pit mix, gets the adult classic (the purple bag). She has no issues on it, she's very well muscled, glossy coat. She can be a little gassy at times but she's like that regardless of the brand/formula she's eating. My local store sells 30lbs for about $35.
> 
> ...


I think all there food has chicken in it somewhere. I know I switched to the Whitefish formula and there was still chicken in that.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

I think Doc's advice is very good about switching foods, and I also will not recommend any food to anyone here- too hot a topic, no one will agree on dog foods. One has to research dog foods for themselves, try one and see if it works for their dog. Period.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

As said I feed Fromm Puppy. I have played the food roller coaster with my other dogs to the point I had no idea if they were doing well or not. Constantly switching. I said I would never do it again. Switching my pup to the adult in the future? Probably not I'm not taking a chance of messing him up. He's doing great on it. I like Fromm I like the fact it's family owned not a big company like Diamond where a ton of recalls. A few bad reviews you will always find. And with any kibble you just have to keep an eye on your pets. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Well said-


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My dogs have been eating Fromm for over two years now, they are healthy, happy, and eat each bowl with gusto (which for my picky poodle is a huge relief) Delgado ate the LBP until he was 1 and then joined Jazzy on the rotation through their grain free four star line. Every bag I've bought has smelt fresh, the company has answered every email promptly, and coupons are sent out on a regular basis 

I'll never switch without good reason and so far I haven't even had the slightest problem to make me even consider


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I switched my pup some time ago and he's currently on Fromm Gold Adult after turning one in April. I've been happy with the food and he enjoys it. He still eats a lot to maintain his weight (between 1.5 and 2 cups three times a day), but maybe SOME DAY his intake will diminish.

I did have an issue with a couple of bags when I was having it shipped to me. One he was reluctant to eat when it got down to the last 1/4 of a bag. The other bag he didn't like as soon as it was opened. Since he's a gourmand and not a gourmet, I knew something was wrong with the bag. I figured the bag had gotten a tiny puncture or some such that I couldn't see (it still looks vacuum sealed like their bags do) and had spoiled. I attributed it more to the distributor and called and got a refund on the full bag he wouldn't eat. Someone began carrying it locally so I switched to them and he's been happy ever since.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My GSDs eat Fromms. Carly is 4 years old, Sage is 3, and Russell is 14 months. 

Right now all 3 of them are eating the 4 Star Chicken a la Veg. It's not one of the grain free ones. Everyone seems to like it. No one is being a typical picky shepherd. Poops are good. The girls eat between 2-3 cups a day, with Sage eating more because she has a tendency to be a little too thin. Russell eats 5 cups a day and he is lean. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Liesje said:


> My issue with Fromm is that their formulas have tons of ingredients. If you have a dog that is having problems, it's really difficult to narrow down the problem. If you have a dog you already know can't have certain ingredients, it's almost impossible to find a formula you can use. For example I have a dog that gets super gassy on poultry.
> 
> That said, I am currently feeding Fromm to one of my four dogs. Indy, my pit mix, gets the adult classic (the purple bag). She has no issues on it, she's very well muscled, glossy coat. She can be a little gassy at times but she's like that regardless of the brand/formula she's eating. My local store sells 30lbs for about $35.
> 
> ...


I think most of us want (for our dogs) smaller, harder poops that barely smell....so what food is this? 

thanks


----------

